# Florida Bowfishing action NON STOP!



## Capt Billy (May 24, 2011)

Man, this is a blast. Been taken a bunch of buddies and my sons friends from school. We got gin clear waters and 10 million fish to shoot a here on the flats where I guide fishing. Anyone coming near the west coast of Florida north of tampa and wanna stop by for a day trip, lets go.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 24, 2011)

Hey Billy. Met you back a few years ago at the bash. My Dad has gone out with you a few times in the last year or so also. What are you shooting, mullet and flat fish?


----------



## Capt Billy (May 25, 2011)

Mullet by the millions. Also plenty of monster rays is you want, but you better hang on if you stick one, there freaks. All daylight fishing. Also do alot of day and night gar shooting on the river and lakes


----------



## FOLES55 (May 25, 2011)

Prices? and exact locations?


----------



## Capt Billy (May 26, 2011)

Location is Crystal River, FL. Citrus County. 

Check out www.DeepSouthOutfitter.com for prices but if your a member here Its a 2 for 1 day rate. I love bowfishing.


----------

